# Daqui a 5 anos deixará de chover na Peninsula Ibérica



## LUPER (14 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

http://www.gaceta.es/11-04-2008+sol...eninsula_se_quede_seca,noticia_1img,1,1,17436

É melhor começar a preparar as vestes arabes e a praticar a lingua, porque segundo este perito, dentro de 5 anos somos um deserto sem água. 

Só mais uma coisa, a UE apenas ouve este senhor no dominio da Meteorologia, isto deve haver aqui algum engano, não?

PS: Como diria o Sr Scholarriiii, e o "burro" sou eu? O "burro" sou eu?


----------



## Paulo H (14 Abr 2008 às 18:50)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.gaceta.es/11-04-2008+sol...eninsula_se_quede_seca,noticia_1img,1,1,17436
> :



Realmente há com cada um.. Daqui a 5 anos?!


A questão da salinidade é preocupante!
A questão do urbanismo desmesurado, insustentável com desperdício dos solos e da água que deviam ser prioritários para uma agricultura apropriada, também é preocupante!

Para pessoas tão de extremos eu responderia "então e o petróleo quando é que vem para cá", ou como português "então e a seca que aí vem, temos direito a algum subsídio?"

Desculpem o meu humor sarcástico, mas é apenas para retratar estas opiniões sem fundamento deste nuestro hermano!


----------



## LUPER (14 Abr 2008 às 18:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Realmente há com cada um.. Daqui a 5 anos?!
> 
> 
> A questão da salinidade é preocupante!
> ...



Isto é que é alarmismo sem fundamento, não é por o sr ser profissional que pode disser estas coisas assim, penso eu. Faz lembrar aqueles tipos que diziam que o ultimo verão ia ser o mais quente de sempre e afinal..... Ou aqueles que no inicio do ano diziam que ia ser o ano mais quente de sempre, e afinal, já vieram se desculpar com a Niña. Penso que o alarmismo sobre o clima está ao rubro e ninguem o consegue parar.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2008 às 18:58)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.gaceta.es/11-04-2008+sol...eninsula_se_quede_seca,noticia_1img,1,1,17436
> 
> É melhor começar a preparar as vestes arabes e a praticar a lingua, porque segundo este perito, dentro de 5 anos somos um deserto sem água.
> 
> ...




Mas isso faz sentido  não me parece que tristeza cientifica...e assim se brinca com os modelos informáticos que tanto potencial tem.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

Paulo H disse:


> A questão da salinidade é preocupante!
> A questão do urbanismo desmesurado, insustentável com desperdício dos solos e da água que deviam ser prioritários para uma agricultura apropriada, também é preocupante!



Concordo, é mesmo preocupante.
Mas realmente, 5 anos?!

Como disse *Sabia* no comentário que fez ao texto: "No será para tanto. Esta gente catastrofista se equivocan siempre. No estoy de acurdo con lo que dice el sabio."

E já agora por curiosidade, no meio deste ciclo hidrológico tão seco, a comunidade de Valência nem se tem safado nada mal.




http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/balancehidrico?opc1=penyb&opc2=norm


----------



## Zoelae (14 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

Concordo com tudo o que o meteorologista disse, só não concordo é com o título que o autor deste tópico lhe deu.
 Posto isto, todas as críticas feitas à reportagem só fariam sentido se o título do tópico correspondesse ao da reportagem, resta-me pensar que esta gente que parece ser contra aqueles que se preocupam verdadeiramente com as alterações clímáticas haja de má fé, desinformando o público menos atento com erros de interpretação e tradução, para que este condene imediatamente quem de boa fé mostre à população as suas preocupações e através dos seus conhecimentos nos alerte com a provável evolução da situação, a qual é muito preocupante.

Esclarecendo: _"Sólo faltan cinco años para que la Península se quede seca”_, só faltam 5 anos para que a Península Iberica fique seca = sem água ou com muito pouca, insuficiente para satisfazer as necessidades da população nas mais diversas áreas, o que é diferente de dizer que daqui a 5 anos deixará de chover. Quando se fala em seca "perpétua" no texto usam-se "", ou seja, ela não será constante, mas predominará. 
Reparem que em Março por incrível que pareça, por mais que possa passar despercebido, todo o território português estava sobre efeito de seca meteorológica segundo o IM e 2005 ainda tão próximo.​
Este fórum é visto por milhares de pessoas diariamente, temos pelo menos responsabilidade moral naquilo que dizemos, é preciso fazer bom uso da liberdade de expressão, mas sem deturpar as palavras de outrem.


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 03:44)

Zoelae disse:


> Concordo com tudo o que o meteorologista disse, só não concordo é com o título que o autor deste tópico lhe deu.
> Posto isto, todas as críticas feitas à reportagem só fariam sentido se o título do tópico correspondesse ao da reportagem, resta-me pensar que esta gente que parece ser contra aqueles que se preocupam verdadeiramente com as alterações clímáticas haja de má fé, desinformando o público menos atento com erros de interpretação e tradução, para que este condene imediatamente quem de boa fé mostre à população as suas preocupações e através dos seus conhecimentos nos alerte com a provável evolução da situação, a qual é muito preocupante.
> 
> Esclarecendo: _"Sólo faltan cinco años para que la Península se quede seca”_, só faltam 5 anos para que a Península Iberica fique seca = sem água ou com muito pouca, insuficiente para satisfazer as necessidades da população nas mais diversas áreas, o que é diferente de dizer que daqui a 5 anos deixará de chover. Quando se fala em seca "perpétua" no texto usam-se "", ou seja, ela não será constante, mas predominará.
> ...



Este comentário faz lembrar a história da galinha e de ovo, mas pronto, siga para Bingo. Aqui consegue-se dizer que o preto é branco e o branco é preto apenas pq é politicamente correcto. Existe opniões diferentes não sejam castradores do pensamento diferente do mainstream.




> ¿Hay alguna alternativa?
> 
> No hay nada que hacer a 25 años vista y, desde luego, tampoco, si no se aborda el ciclo hídrico como un problema único y nacional. Lo primero es documentar cuánto llueve en cada zona, para poder intervenir. Peleándose entre sí las autonomías, como hasta ahora, no se va a arreglar nada. La Comunidad Valenciana, y es un caso, ha perdido entre 400 y 600 litros por metro cuadrado en sus registros y Teruel, 120 litros en los últimos 50 años.
> 
> *El director del Centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo (CEAM) anuncia sequía “perpetua” en cinco años en España, el sur de Francia y el norte de África*





O que quer dizer seca perpetua? Será excesso de precipitação?


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 11:05)

Luper, se inventas deliberadamente um título para um texto que não reflecte o conteúdo não estás a ser sério pois induzes em erro quem não se aperceba dessa manipulação. Já basta o que os próprios jornais fazem nestas situações para vender papel , só faltava que no forum também usassemos essas estratégias. Aqui ninguém vende papel portanto não há necessidade de inventar, a não ser que andes a vender ideias em nome de não sei o quê. Espero que não tenha sido realmente iniciativa tua e que tenhas simplesmente caído nessa rasteira em qualquer local como todos caímos frequentemente.

Eu por exemplo nem olhei para esta notícia porque pensei que fosse mais uma vez o lixo habitual, mas não, o artigo nada diz de errado. Chegaste mesmo a ler o artigo ? É que a entrevistado nem fala de alteraçoes climáticas. Não fala do carbono. Fala no uso do solo, em políticas hidricas, florestais e ambientais. De transvases, reflorestação, ajustamento do preço da água a esta realidade, etc, etc. 

Situação de seca perpétua quer dizer que tens indices de seca permanentes em partes significativas do território, e isso não quer dizer que não chova.

Em Espanha isso não é assim descabido de todo, eles nalgumas regiões têm graves problemas de água já há muitos anos, daí todos os gigantescos projectos de transvases em curso e o fechar das torneiras para Portugal que ainda há muito poucos anos que quase criou uma crise diplomática quando a Espanha atravessava a maior seca de 60 anos. O facto de teres situações de precipitação intensa nos últimos dias não menorizam essa realidade, aliás o meteorologista fala disso mesmo, «Las tormentas son cada vez más erráticas y también más torrenciales», e essa é também a realidade portuguesa mas em menor escala.
Se tens maior irregularidade os indices de seca meteorológica até podem ser enganadores, pode chover muito em determinados locais mas no global isso pode ser enganador, daí por exemplo a necessidade de outros indicadores, como os indices de seca hidrológica, e mesmo esses podem não traduzir rigorosamente a água disponível versus as necessidades crescentes da população.

Até pode chover o mesmo ou mais que no passado, mas se o uso dos solos se alterou de forma significativa, a água não é retida da mesma forma, e como tal tem que haver políticas de acordo com essa realidade. E esse problema tem tendência sempre para piorar, não para melhorar, mesmo que até chova mais. Nada existe de errado nesta entrevista, e concordo com o Zoelae, a única coisa errada é mesmo o título que colocaste.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2008 às 12:43)

Como disse em cima, eu concordo que a noticia nos dá a conhecer uma realidade muito preocupante.
No entanto há algo que não consigo apoiar, que é o facto de se predefinir uma data concreta para acontecimentos deste género. A área da meteorologia e por consequente a hidrologia, é uma área extremamente dinâmica. Ninguém tem duvidas que em média tem chovido menos nestes últimos anos na Peninsula Ibérica. Mas penso que a dinâmica da atmosfera já nos deu bastantes provas que fazermos previsões de *acontecimentos concretos* (e refiro-me a datas) para o futuro, dão normalmente para o torto.

E acho que muitos artigos ciêntificos perdem muito por isso. As teorias podem até fazer muito sentido. Darem-nos conta de algo extremamente concreto. Mas quando depois se rematam com previsões, de que daí a 5 ou 10 ou 20 anos, vai acontecer isto ou aquilo, a meu ver, faz pôr em causa parte do que foi dito para trás.

E daí ter trazido o mapa da precipitação neste ano hidrológico em Espanha. Para com isso dar conta, que sim, é um ano hidrológico seco, mas que ainda assim, a comunidade de valência descrita no artigo, até está com valores de precipitação acima da média. E isto não foi para contrariar o senhor, nem para pôr em causa a tendência de seca que existe na Peninsula Ibérica, que como disse está à vista de todos, mas sim, para termos cuidado ao enunciar e fazer previsões exactas, que sabemos que não se poderão realizar.

Repito, acho a situação muito preocupante, uma vez que em média a peninsula está mesmo cada vez mais seca, mas daí a fazerem-se previsões concretas em anos, como "_Arrancó en 2005 y sólo quedan otros cinco años para que el sur de Francia, el norte de África y toda la Península Ibérica se queden secos."_, acho demasiado altivo. Até porque ninguém sabe se 2014/2015 não será uma replica de 2000/2001, altura em que muitos records de precipitação foram batidos. Ainda que depois volte a seca.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Abr 2008 às 10:40)

Bom em primeiro lugar e tenho a certeza que foi um Engano do Luper ... o titulo está muito mau traduzido ....
Além disso creio que o meteorologista baseou-se nos ultimos anos que foram muitos secos sobretudo em Espanha, e baseando-se indiciou que se a situação a manter-se a Espanha dentro de 5 anos ficaria sem água, o que é completamente diferente de não chover ....

Por exemplo, o Texas nos EUA provavalmente apenas deve chover pra aí uns 15 dias por ano (opinião minha apenas, sem qualquer base cientifica), mas contudo quando chove é sempre com as desgraças conhecidas todos os anos..

O quer dizer isso,e que está de acordo com aquilo que o meteorologista diz, é que a Espanha vai ter cada vez mais cenários de seca, mas contudo apesar da redução do numero de dias de chuva, essas quando ocorrerem tem tendencia a ser mais torrenciais, isto principalemente em Espanha !!

Não tenho qq base cientifica, apenas fundamento-me naquilo que tenho ouvido dizer , e que eu concordo quase inteiramente .....


----------

